# O Boy, found a Pit Mix on my way to work this morning...



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

He was running all over the streets... young male Pit Mix. He is fixed, had a collar on and appears to be in good shape. Shelter wasn't open so I put him in my garage. Really nice boy. 

Not sure what to do. I probably need to get him to the shelter so they can at least try to see where his home is...though I'm not convinced thats the thing to do. 

Hmmmmm....I'm struggling w/ this one. Sometimes you feel like the RIGHT thing to do isn't always the RIGHT thing to do, know what I mean? 

But I'd be heartbroken if one of my guys got out and no one made an attempt to get them back to me. If he wasn't in good shape, I'd probably just keep him. 

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..............

So completely hypothetical.....
Ok, so its been awhile since I've had to introduce a new Dog to my others(3)... especially being a Pit Mix, what is the safest way to introduce him to my "pack?" I'm definitely thinking slow and steady, of course, maybe one at a time in a very controlled situation but would appreciate any advice. 

thanks guys.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

If he's fixed and has a collar he may have a microchip, I bet someone's looking for this boy! 

Intros, if you have a friend take him and one of your dogs on a walk together and see how they do, I don't let dogs meet unless they can both be somewhat calm about it so may take more than one walk to get any sniffing in.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

GP,

Thanks. I live the idea of a walk. I just also read an article on introductions where they advise using a crate for the new dog and letting the others come in and meet the new guy that way....

Well, you're right.... someone could be looking for their boy. But I live smack between Chicago and Detroit and dog fighting has made its ugly way into our community...its really rampant. Like I said, I don't think this guys is involved in fighting but who knows... 

But you're right... the correct thing to do is try to find his home. Not my place to make assumptions I guess.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Get him checked at the vet Kevin and see if he's got a microchip. That will give you a starting point. And, you could advertise on Facebook. Carefully. If anyone calls they have to identify something like the collar type/colour and name first and see how the dog reacts.
And, yes, going for a walk on neutral territory is how I try to introduce my dog to others, if I think there might be a problem.
I understand your dilemma. Good luck!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. Well, a quick ending to the story.... I have mixed feelings about it.

Went to the Shelter this morning. We actually have a pretty nice city shelter in Battle Creek. They do what they can and seem to really care about the animals. They don't put Pits down right away and actually do their best to adopt them out.... which says something in my mind because not every shelter does that. 

So I get there and they tell me that someone was actually looking for the Dog I found. The owners had called in the morning. He was chipped. Turbo was his name. So I hang out at the shelter and wait for them to come. Younger girl came into the shelter and Turbo took right away to her..was obviously his owner. This wasn't the first time the shelter had met Turbo unfortunately. Apparently he has escaped before. The owner starts giving us a story about how Turbo is on a chain early in the morning only to use the bathroom...she then tells us that they also have a fenced in yard. I couldn't tell if she was telling the truth or not...fence AND chain--whatever....kind of fishy but oh well. I've seen far worse indications of bad ownership. They certainly weren't great owners and need help with containment but not the worse either. She did seem to love him but love don't do crap underneath the bottom of a vehicles tires. She indicated that she thinks the kids at the local high school might be letting him out of the gate. The whole story was a bit fishy to me but not much I could do.

So I told her to call me if she needed help "fixing the fence" that he escapes from. 

Still not sure I did the right thing. I wish everyone loved their animals they way most of us do.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think you did the right thing, considering the situation. They may not be the best owners, but they are the owners at least. maybe they will call you to help fix the "fence". Then, you would have the chance to give them some other ideas as to how to help keep the dog in the yard.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, you're right NFD.

I'll say it again, not the worst owners. It wouldn't have been right to keep him... I don't think. Life is just filled with compromises.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Hard to say, they really need to step up containment if he's gotten out multiple times but at least they were on the ball looking for him. He's fixed and chipped, that's 10x better than most pit bull owners. Some people just need better info on how to keep their dogs managed and contained, if I had her situation there's no way in hell my dogs would be out unsupervised. Fence and chain not that uncommon though, I've got a 6 foot fence and two of my dogs can go over it, great escape artist and athletes, that's a nice way of saying giant PITA! Oh well, he's home, that's a happy ending.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

heck, at least he was neutered!!!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

actually he WASN'T!

Forgot to mention that. I thought he was but he wasn't.

Like I said, not the WORST owners but far from great. We(the lady at the shelter and I) kept telling her that she really needed to get him fixed.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> actually he WASN'T!
> 
> Forgot to mention that. I thought he was but he wasn't.
> 
> Like I said, not the WORST owners but far from great. We(the lady at the shelter and I) kept telling her that she really needed to get him fixed.


How do you mistake a dog for being neutered? LOL I can understand a female but with males, its pretty darn obvious! HAHA


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> She did seem to love him *but love don't do crap underneath the bottom of a vehicles tires*.
> Still not sure I did the right thing. I wish everyone loved their animals they way most of us do.


I think this is the BEST quote I have ever seen/heard/read. Absolutely the best!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> How do you mistake a dog for being neutered? LOL I can understand a female but with males, its pretty darn obvious! HAHA


TELL me about it, Sprock. I must be an idiot. I felt down there to check and I swear couldn't feel anything.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Poor pup, sounds like he's er, challenged in that department. I'm really hoping they'll get him neutered though.


----------

